

Ask HN: What's the daily schedule of a Hacker (you)? - channikhabra

Hello to fellow hackers,<p>I am recently hatched out of my geek shell and have started doing real work (that brings me money). I am doing this for a month now (a long time if you work (sit in front of computer) for 12-16 hours a day).<p>I would love to know how the battle-tested hackers manage their day.<p>I mean at what hours you work?<p>What after that?<p>What time you give to read books?<p>When do you learn new things?<p>How do you manage side projects?<p>If you are a freelancer, you&#x27;d  know of the vacuum b&#x2F;w two projects. How do you tackle that?<p>My experience: Earlier I used to read books all the time, start doing things with new&#x2F;old different technologies, get bored and leave them half-way, jumped to next. Now I got a mentor who gives me work to do. I love my work and spend almost all my time on it. Yes, I did have a kind of burnout. It lasted for a small time (a week or two), but now I don&#x27;t do my &quot;work&quot; project 16 hours a day, just 10-12 hours. But I am struggling to get time for reading books and learning new things. I am doing javascript primarily, I want to continue my python projects along with it, but I am unable to manage it. So I am asking here how other&#x27;s do it. Don&#x27;t be mean okay?
======
vsergiu
My morning ritual is getting up at 6 am and do 30 min of jogging, after that I
schedule 30 min of learning which includes reading a book, reading a tutorial
or just watching some speakers on Youtube. After that I do 10 min of planning
and I start work. I use the Pomodoro technique. I do not work more than 8
hours/day and you shouldn't too. Try to allocate time to learn and improve
yourself every day. Hope that helps.

